# Eircom Webmail down?



## askalot (23 Feb 2007)

When I try to access my eircom webmail it says incorrect username/password. This happens whether I use an email client or web browser.

Hopefully it's a problem at their end.

Anybody else having the same problem?


----------



## MB05 (24 Feb 2007)

I have no problem accessing my eircom email account.  I checked it yesterday and today and I got straight in.  Are you sure you are using the right user name/password, maybe it is case sensitive.


----------

